# Chamillionaire - Most underrated rapper in world/better than most



## jtprin (Nov 22, 2012)

Most people think Chamillionaire was a one-hit wonder with "Ridin' Dirty" but the reality is that song is garbage compared to his real music. The only reason he's not mainstream anymore is because he left Universal because they wouldn't let him make the music he wanted to. They were trying to force him to be a certain way and he didn't sell out for the money. I don't need to speak any further, just listen.Recent Material:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHz88J3IffIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaHjiS61jXM&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTX-CJO8osI&feature=related (Mercy Freestyle)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXZg08pjaaA&feature=related (No Lie Freestyle)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Q41qJe8t8&feature=relmfu (From his EP, Ammunition)Let me know what you think. Lyricism is sick.


----------



## jtprin (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaHjiS61jXM&feature=relmfuStay Schemin' Freestyle


----------



## jtprin (Nov 22, 2012)

Almost 50 views. People must've forgot about the thread once they started listening haha


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 23, 2012)

I think he is garbage and a weak pussy.


----------



## jtprin (Nov 23, 2012)

That's cause you have no taste in music and probably listen to some wack ass artists w/ no talent and just a loud ass bass. Go listen to Drake or Wayne's D4 shit where he literally raps about the same exact shit in every song or something then. Rap nowadays is just coming up with different metaphors for the same things (like getting head, smoking weed, drinking, etc.). My favorite one now is rappers talking about girls swallowing their babies or kids. LMAO!!!! Great lyrical talent. You know they did a study and researched all mainstream songs dating back decades and like 98% of them have the same type of rhythm. If it's on the radio, it's most likely trash.


----------



## biglungs (Nov 23, 2012)

chamillionaire is garbo


----------



## Jumponit (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely not my style but each to his own.


----------



## AltarNation (Nov 26, 2012)

I just listened to the Stay Schemin' freestyle with an open mind, I didn't DISlike it, but it's not really my style.

I will admit that he's got some skills, no doubt. 

My style:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsO4w7hTdWE


----------

